# IPAQ 4355 - Error Converting Files



## KaitlinMarie (Jan 15, 2004)

I have an IPAQ 4355 Pocket PC. I've had it since February and use it heavily. I always leave the IPAQ in its cradle when I'm home, so my files are constantly syncing with my computer. 

The other day, I starting getting the following errors:

1) WCESMgr.exe - Applications Error
The instruction at "0x7c911f6c" referenced memory at "0x00001d1c." The memory could not be read.

2) Error Converting Files
Cannot convert file 'xxx.....' The file converter could no convert the file. The file may contain unexpected data. Please check the contents file before trying the conversion again.
--------------------
I can sync all files (Calendar, Contacts, Tasks, Inbox, & Notes...) except for Word files. All of a sudden, any files that have been changed fairly recently (within the last month?) can not be synced (although most of these files were synced yesterday and have not been altered since). I haven't made any changes to the IPAQ or my home computer lately (i.e., adding/deleting SW). I'm totally clueless. The troubleshooting guide and HP/Windows CE websites are no help. 

I'd appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Closing duplicate, please reply here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=289568

eddie


----------

